# FINISHING SAUCE



## Hawging It (Jan 19, 2019)

I was at Sams Club this morning picking up a few things. Saw this and picked it up. Has anyone ever seen this stuff or used it. One of the flavor layers on ribs?? Let me know. Thanks


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2019)

I see nothing, I here nothing.

I mix my own rub with basic Sweet Baby Rays, and a big old glob of Sage honey to use on my Grandpa's Ribs.
When I got my MES 30, I got told "Do NOT mess with the rib recipe!"
So I get hand cuffed to the Gasser for my ribs.

But hey, try stuff. And that's how you find things you like.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 19, 2019)

Mix your own.  There are a number of versions out there, but I like SoFlaQuer's one.  It's in this forum


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm with Sargent "Sonny" Schultz. What finishing sauce are you talking about?

Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 19, 2019)

My finishing sauce is the BBQ sauce that I have made for 35 years. Just curious and thought about doing something different. Got some good  sweet Jalapeno pepper jelly I may try. Again, just want to try something a little different.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 19, 2019)

Not a huge BBQ sauce guy. We sure do like SoflaQuers finishing sauce though.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 19, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Not a huge BBQ sauce guy. We sure do like SoflaQuers finishing sauce though.


Cool. I am not familiar with it. I'm sure the recipe is on the site somewhere. I will give it a shot sometime.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 19, 2019)

We did use one of JJ's also that was quite good.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 19, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> We did use one of JJ's also that was quite good.


Yes I see that some of these guys have awesome recipes.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 19, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Here's Chef Jimmy J's recipe.
> 
> *Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*
> 
> ...


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 19, 2019)

soflaquer said:


> 1 Cup Cider Vinegar
> 2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar
> 1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning
> 1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper
> ...


----------



## kawboy (Jan 21, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> My finishing sauce is the BBQ sauce that I have made for 35 years. Just curious and thought about doing something different. Got some good  sweet Jalapeno pepper jelly I may try. Again, just want to try something a little different.


How do you use your jelly? I received a jar of Jalapeno jelly for Christmas. I was thinking mixing with honey?


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 21, 2019)

I put it all in a bowl and put the microwave on defrost for a bit until it gets warm and easily spreadable with my brush. Never used honey with it.


----------

